# Stiff and aching fingers in the morning



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Random topic but I wonder if you girls can help me - the last few weeks I have woken up with stiff and aching fingers on both hands, mainly the middle knuckles. It wears off after a while but my knuckles still feel a little tender during the day. Any ideas? 

I am constantly at the doctors and don't want to bother them with this as well but I am a little concerned incase it is arthritis or something. The rest of my joints are okay but I do struggle with my knees sometimes, that however is at Yoga and after too much walking, not randomly in the morning like this. 

Any thoughts 

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun sorry you are suffering    Sounds like it could be carpol tunnel syndrome (sp?) Get to the DR's coz if it is arthritis then they can find out via a blood test  

Mind you i suffer with my knees and i wont go see the DR either  

Luv sally x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya just wondered.. have you done a lot of extra stuff involving your hands recently? Ie typing, crafts, DIY or anything? or even picked up something that has strained your hand? 
Just ask as I also have problems with my hands,... and knees as a matter of fact (i have hospital appointment with rhumatologist sp?? in August) and have done for about 18 years.
I get a kind of "locked" feeling in my hands and sometimes it is too uncomfortable even to lift a kitchen sponge.

If you suffer alot with your joints you can pick up Glucosamine (sp??) from health food shops which I, my mother and my gransparents have found really helps... its a bit like a natural anti-inflamatory thing as far as I can tell and works alot better than the prescribed ones IMO. It seems to keep them well oiled. There is another natural product but I am unsure of the name it is dirived from rose hips and that is also meant to work wonders.

Hope you fel better soon all the best

Corrina xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for your advice ladies.  

Corrina,  I haven't done any more than usual, but I have got a dog recently and he does strain on the lead so I am wondering if holding the lead has contributed, also the extra walking has impacted on my knees. I am on hols next week I think I'll leave it till I get back and if I am still getting the symptoms I'll see the doc - Can you take the supplement you mentioned whilst ttc/having treatment, do you know? 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ahh that could have been the trigger, I know when our Kookie pulls on the lead it can affect my hands and shoulder for a few days afterwards and she is only a tiny bit of a doggy!!

Just had a look on the glucosamine tub and it doesnt say anything about not being able to take it whilst ttc or having tx..... 
It just says : _versatile nutrient that supports healthy and active lifestyles. Glucosamine sulphate is a major building block of the complex protiens called glycosaminoglycans _ (try saying that with a mouthfull of marbles!!<<< not on packet lol) _that form the structure of the cartilage._

It contains RDA of vitamin C and Marine chondroitin Sulphate (fish origin)

Not sure where mine came from as my grandad brought it for me  but think it was holland and barrat or another reputable health food chain 

I have googled it as well and theres lots of info about it, even the arthritis society says about it in their leaflets etc.

Cant be of much help on the rosehip stuff as not used it myself but that can also be got from health food shops/ boots etc

Corrina xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Corrina  x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Superstar - I think I'll book in after my holiday x


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I'm so late in replying to this.  I have Rheumatoid Arthritis - I've had it for 7 years.  Morning stiffness like you describe is definately a symptom - I'd advise you to as your GP for a referral to a Rheumatologist.  Blood tests don't pick up my Rheumatoid Factor so blood tests aren't always a definative answer.

Have a fab holiday - don't let your GP fob you off as mine did for 18 2 years telling me it was just general aches and pains.  It may well be just aches and pains but if it is something more - its best to be diagnosed as early intervention is the key!!  Hope I haven't scared you but I'm very passionate about this subject.  And I live a 99% normal and active life with my RA because its well controlled xxxxx


----------

